# Assume, mon gars !



## Fanfan Sagat

Bonjour.
Une expression de ce genre dans un contexte bien précis:
Un site de rencontres, avec un type qui envoie un message pour faire connaissance, mais qui refuse d'envoyer sa photo.
Comment rendre en anglais exactement ce que je dirais en français : _"Assume, mon gars!"_
C'est-à-dire "arrête d'avoir peur de je ne sais quoi, arrête de te cacher..."
Merci...


----------



## Lotuselisa

You have to face with the way you look man!

Quoique ça fait un peut long!


----------



## Kxking

"Be a man dude !"?


----------



## lolo76

Je dirais 
God knows what you are worried about, stop being silly and show us a picture..


----------



## Khandoma

Entendu dans une série TV US:
"You gotta man up !"
Sois un mec, prends les choses en main, bref, assume. 
Qu'en pensent les Natives ?


----------



## bobepine

_Man up _works fine for this in this context.


----------



## Fanfan Sagat

Merci pour toutes ces réponses! En fait je vois qu'en anglais c'est assez difficile de rendre exactement en un mot tout ce qui est contenu dans "Assume!" en français.
Mais là, on s'en approche!
Merci à tous.


----------



## Fanfan Sagat

J'ajoute que d'après le "Urban dictionnary", le sens de "man up" est "Don't be a pussy, brave it, be daring"....
Donc, c'est exactement ça!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Most of the answers above sound American (_dude, gotta_...), but BE also finds it difficult to express this idea as succinctly as French.

_*Be a man...*_
_Face up to your responsibilities..._


----------



## Fredddd

Just out of curiosity... "Assume, ma fille !" same circumstances but let's imagine it's a woman ?
I suppose you can't say "you've got to woman up" ? or "Be a woman" 
So, what would you say ?
"You've got to face it, girl" ? (with double entendre upon "face" hummm, not convinced)
any idea ?


----------



## tartopom

I'd say

Woman up!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Gender-challenged as it might seem ..


> ... *grow some balls, woman,* and send him to his room! (moviechat.org); You know how sometimes you read a book and you think ‘_God, that girl is such an idiot’_ or _‘how can you be so naive’_ or ‘_why is she playing the victim, no guy likes that, *grow some balls, woman!!*’_. (adriannesbookcave.com)


This works for me: the apparent anatomical paradox gets lost in the rhetoric.


----------



## LART01

Hi
Perhaps :
Take responsibility!


----------



## trans-latour

C'est étonnant de voir à tel point  des personnes différentes peuvent percevoir des connotations différentes derrière le même mot.
En fait, à l'exception de Keith Bradford et de Lart01, tous les messages se placent dans le registre de la virilité, registre qui souvent conduit à des expressions familières et parfois argotiques.
A mon niveau, tel que je l'entends, "Assume!" n'a aucune de ces connotations. Avant tout, c'est un français très correct, recherché et soutenu.
De plus, il n'y a a mes yeux aucun appel à montrer sa virilité, mais plutôt un appel à mettre tous ses actes en accord les uns avec les autres.
Je donnerais comme équivalent français : "Sois cohérent avec toi-même", c'est à dire, peut-être: "Be consistent with yourself".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ok, donc "get a grip!"  No ... erm ... "virilité".

In the eighties, nineties and noughties, when I was part of a team professionally translating the wise (?) words of Messrs. Giscard d'Estaing, Mitterrand, Chirac et al. for news outlets, ministers were frequently told to "assumer sa responsabilité" and it was always a subject of much discussion as to how this should be translated. The problem, of course, is with French "assumer" which doesn't mean "assume", and "responsibility" (in the singular) doesn't really work well in English in this sense either without sounding a bit clunky.


----------



## LART01

Bon...
Si on veut éviter l'écueil sexiste:
Grow a spine!


----------



## jekoh

_Assume_ n'est pas recherché ou soutenu, non.


----------



## Juju333

In this specific context: "Own up to your face!"?
Would it work?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Doesn't work for me here, because we normally "own up to" something we have done wrong, something negative, and "own up" thus seems to imply that the speaker (in the specific context given in #1) thinks there's something "negative" about the man's face, when there may be any number of reasons why he doesn't want to provide a picture.

In that specific context, I think I'd say "let's see who you are!", "let's get a look at you!", "don't be shy!", "let's see what you look like!", "any chance of a pic?", or something similar.


----------



## Juju333

Thank you for your answer Enquiring Mind. But "Assume mon gars" here would imply something like "don't be ashamed of your face, accept it like it is".


----------



## wildan1

Fredddd said:


> "Assume, ma fille !"


A common expression in this context for a woman is _It's time to put on your big-girl pants and..._

big-girl pants



> "You gotta man up !"
> Sois un mec, prends les choses en main, bref, assume.


One step more direct is _It's time to grow a pair, _or _Why don't you grow a pair!_

grow  a pair


----------



## merquiades

Depending on context
Grow up!
Accept what you've done (your responsibility)!
Do what is right!
Take responsibility
Own (up to) your actions!
Live up to your choices, expectations...
Live with it!

I agree that Assume! is a higher register, not at all slangy.
I'd never use Man up?  or Be a man


----------



## trans-latour

Pour faire mesurer le caractère soutenu du verbe assumer voici sa définition dans le cnrtl (portail lexical, onglet lexicographie):

*Assumer*: Verbe trans.
*I.−* Prendre sur soi, à son compte, avec toutes les implications de ce qu'on assume.
*A.−*[Le suj. désigne une pers. physique ou morale]
*1.*[L'obj. désigne un inanimé abstr.]
*a)* [L'obj. désigne une activité du suj.] _Assumer une tâche, un risque_:
1. C'est la nation qui se constitue de plus en plus dans son unité et dans sa souveraineté et qui est obligée d'*assumer* de plus en plus _des fonctions_ économiques, prélude grossier de la propriété sociale. Jaurès, _Ét. socialistes,_1901, p. 147.
− _Vieilli._ _Assumer qqc. sur soi, sur sa tête_:
2. « J'ai appris, Monsieur, dit-il, que vous étiez l'auteur des paroles que mes élèves doivent chanter, et je vous en fais mes sincères compliments; mais, Monsieur, je n'oserai *assumer* sur ma tête l'_autorisation_ de permettre à mes élèves de jouer le rôle de buveurs; ... » Champfleury, _Les Souffrances du professeur Delteil,_1855, p. 200.

Le reste des exemples ont pour auteurs Huysmans, Charles Beaudelaire, Maurice Merleau-Ponty, Charles de Gaulle, etc...

NB: dans l'exemple qu'il nous est demandé de traduire, c'est bien de cette acception qu'il s'agit, puisque le cod est sous-entendu et que l'expression complète pourrait être: "assume tes reponsabilités", "assume tes actes", etc...


----------



## sound shift

"Come on!"


----------



## jekoh

trans-latour said:


> Pour faire mesurer le caractère soutenu du verbe assumer voici sa définition dans le cnrtl (portail lexical, onglet lexicographie):
> 
> Le reste des exemples ont pour auteurs Huysmans, Charles Beaudelaire, Maurice Merleau-Ponty, Charles de Gaulle, etc...
> 
> NB: dans l'exemple qu'il nous est demandé de traduire, c'est bien de cette acception qu'il s'agit, puisque le cod est sous-entendu et que l'expression complète pourrait être: "assume tes reponsabilités", "assume tes actes", etc...


Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il y a à déduire du simple fait que de grands auteurs ont utilisé ce verbe...

On peut aussi regarder dans un moteur de recherche et trouver : _« Ptddr assume wesh »_, au milieu de beaucoup d'autres exemples du même type_. _Il est donc manifeste que ce verbe n'a absolument rien de « soutenu ».


----------



## Locape

Utilisé seul à l'impératif au singulier, encore plus avec 'mon gars/ma fille', _assumer_ n'est pas vraiment soutenu. C'est une utilisation récente qu'on ne rencontre que chez les écrivains contemporains retranscrivant un langage assez jeune. La version plus standard à l'impératif est 'Assumez (vos responsabilités/actes)' quand ces derniers sont clairement sous-entendus, parce qu'on vient d'en parler. Ce n'est pas particulièrement soutenu, simplement du français courant.
Quand j'étais ado, cette expression _Assume !_ n'était pas en vogue, elle était toujours suivie de 'tes choix/actes/responsabilités', c'est plus tard qu'elle a été utilisée seule pour n'importe quel contexte, jusqu'à l'overdose !


----------



## trans-latour

@Locape
Merci d'apporter cet éclairage. Je m’aperçois que je commettais deux erreurs:
1) Je pensais que c'était un ami proche de la personne consultant le site de rencontre qui lui disait "Assume, mon gars!", ce qui me paraissait être une expression on ne peut plus correcte, surtout dans ce contexte. Le fait que vous souligniez qu'il aurait fallu "Assumez" me fait comprendre que c'est un échange directement sur le site entre des personnes qui ne se connaissaient pas, ce qui change naturellement les choses.
2) Je ne connaissais pas cet usage extensif et peut-être galvaudé du verbe "assumer". J'en étais resté à des exemple de la veine de la phrase célèbre : "Devant le vide effrayant du renoncement général, ma mission m'apparut, d'un seul coup, claire et terrible. En ce moment, le pire de son histoire, c'était à moi d'assumer la France. "


----------



## Locape

Le verbe _assumer_ a toujours à peu près le même sens, mais son utilisation à l'impératif au singulier est devenu très répandue chez les jeunes, avec le sens plus vague de 'Vas-y !' ou 'Arrête de faire ta chochotte !'.


----------



## trans-latour

Locape said:


> Le verbe _assumer_ a toujours à peu près le même sens, mais son utilisation à l'impératif au singulier est devenu très répandue chez les jeunes, avec le sens plus vague de 'Vas-y !' ou 'Arrête de faire ta chochotte !'.


Ceci étant, on pourrait se demander pourquoi le fait qu'un mot soit utilisé fréquemment, depuis quelques années,  par des locuteurs jeunes, dans le respect de sa signification, lui ferait perdre son appartenance multiséculaire au corpus littéraire de la langue française.
On a envie de dire "tant mieux!".


----------



## jekoh

On peut surtout se demander en quoi le simple fait qu'un terme soit utilisé dans la littérature suffirait à en faire un terme soutenu ou littéraire. À ce compte-là, _être_ ou _faire_ sont soutenus aussi.  

Il est manifeste que le terme n'est pas utilisé principalement dans un registre soutenu (et rien n'indique qu'il l'ait jamais été), surtout dans son emploi absolu, par conséquent ce n'est pas un terme soutenu. Aucun dictionnaire ne le décrit comme soutenu.


----------



## Locape

trans-latour said:


> Ceci étant, on pourrait se demander pourquoi le fait qu'un mot soit utilisé fréquemment, depuis quelques années,  par des locuteurs jeunes, *dans le respect de sa signification*, lui ferait perdre son appartenance multiséculaire au corpus littéraire de la langue française.
> On a envie de dire "tant mieux!".


Mais je viens de donner deux exemples où ce terme ne correspond pas exactement à sa signification première ! 'Assume !' ne veut pas vraiment dire 'Vas-y !' ou 'Fais pas ta chochotte !'.


----------

